# beeswas vs. emulsifying wax



## ilovedoxies (Mar 16, 2012)

I've noticed some recipes for lotions, body butters, and whipped body butters call for one or the other.  

Is one a substitute for the other?  Can I use food grade parrafin instead?

I have beeswax and when I've used it in my whipped body butter it makes it really hard.  

Opinions and advice is much appreciated


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Mar 16, 2012)

From what I've learned, you need either emulsifying wax or a beeswax/borax combo. Somehow the beeswax works with the borax to form an emulsifier. It's apparantly not as stable as the E-wax though.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks.  I was hoping to avoid ordering more stuff, lol.


----------



## MychelleC (Mar 19, 2012)

For oil-in-water emulsions, such as lotions, creams, and most body butters, you want to use Emulsifying Wax.  It is a pre-made blend of high and low HLB emulsifiers.  A combination of Beeswax and Borax has been used for centuries in water-in-oil emulsions, such as cold creams.  The combination of wax and salts creates a soap-like emulsion and can hold the oil and water together.  These types of emulsions can be difficult to create and remain stable.  I would recommend starting with E-wax and simple emulsions and going from there.  HTH!


----------



## itunu (Mar 21, 2012)

Yes I agree.  When you buy emulsifying wax try and get the brand called: polawax

Also take a look at
www.swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com
She has some lovely recipes/tutorials


----------

